# Extreme Rv Upgrades



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Coming on Travel Channel at 9pm tonight! Gonna get some ideas!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

egregg57 said:


> Coming on Travel Channel at 9pm tonight! Gonna get some ideas!


OOPS!!! its KILLER RV upgrades!!!


----------



## CaptFX4 (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm going to check it out as well. Just got my first camper so there are many things I need and don't need but will want. Time to sit back and enjoy!!

Thanks for posting that this was on or I would have skipped right over it.

Capt


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

My pleasure! There are all sorts of little fun things to do!

The question is.....whats KILLER!


----------



## TeamCyBo (Oct 22, 2011)

egregg57 said:


> My pleasure! There are all sorts of little fun things to do!
> 
> The question is.....whats KILLER!


OH YEAH, gotta watch! Thanks

Bo


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

TeamCyBo said:


> My pleasure! There are all sorts of little fun things to do!
> 
> The question is.....whats KILLER!


OH YEAH, gotta watch! Thanks

Bo
[/quote]

Well that show was lame... in my opinion!


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

I agree...


----------



## TeamCyBo (Oct 22, 2011)

egregg57 said:


> My pleasure! There are all sorts of little fun things to do!
> 
> The question is.....whats KILLER!


OH YEAH, gotta watch! Thanks

Bo
[/quote]

Well that show was lame... in my opinion!
[/quote]
Yeah, like I have 1$m to buy and convert a plane or make a submarine !!!!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

TeamCyBo said:


> My pleasure! There are all sorts of little fun things to do!
> 
> The question is.....whats KILLER!


OH YEAH, gotta watch! Thanks

Bo
[/quote]

Well that show was lame... in my opinion!
[/quote]
Yeah, like I have 1$m to buy and convert a plane or make a submarine !!!!








[/quote]

I was expecting some pretty cool upgrades to existing RV's. Heck! Outbackers could produce a better show than that! We could call it Killer RV Modifications!


----------

